# US soldier kills 4 troops, then himself



## Colin1 (May 11, 2009)

A bit confusing
it seems to suggest the dead were US soldiers themselves but then goes on to say their nationalities haven't been released yet

Officials: U.S. soldier in Baghdad kills 4 troops, self - CNN.com


----------



## ccheese (May 11, 2009)

War does strange things to some people. Some just can't handle the
mental anguish....

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 11, 2009)

Hard to tell what caused him to commit that act at this point. Perhaps the stress of combat got to him?


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 11, 2009)

[email protected]@@, this is sad. Nobody ever wants something like this to happen. Although, I bet that this will give more ammo to people who want out of Iraq faster than when Obama said that we will pull out.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 11, 2009)

That is sad to hear.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 11, 2009)

Happens in all walks of life. We've recently heard of people killing their families and then themselves allegedly because of financial problems. Go figure. Stress is a dangerous thing.

Who knows what demons are in people's heads.

Sad.

TO


----------



## ccheese (May 12, 2009)

According to this morning's paper, he killed five. Three G.I.'s awaiting treatment and two medical personnel. He was
taken into custody. They also said he was asked to leave earlier, and they took his weapon. He returned, later, with
another weapon, and started shooting. 

Charles


----------



## eddie_brunette (May 12, 2009)

The same happened to our company during basic training, and it is usually the last person on earth you would suspect of doing something like this

My condolences to the families

edd


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 12, 2009)

Saddning to read this

Recently an ex-police officer(and ex-territorial army) here in NZ killed a policer officer also wounding 3 others-few days later killed himself

Gunman named - news - the-press | Stuff.co.nz

Crazy really what people are capable of


----------

